# Terrestrial antenna, JVC PNP



## NoahsMyBro (Nov 16, 2004)

*[I've just posted this at SatelliteGuys forums. Am posting it here too, for more exposure] * 

Last October (2003) I installed a Kenwood Sirius bundle in my wife's van. I don't recall the model numbers, but the bundle included (all packaged separately, but then placed together in a larger box) an antenna, a tuner, a receiver, and an RF modulator/wired remote control, and a wireless remote. Obviously as the unit included an RF modulator, the system plugs in to the head unit's antenna input and overrides 88.3mhz when it's on, and the factory car antenna plugs in to the RF modulator, and passes through when the Kenwood is off.

The system is first generation and has an awkward display/controls, but other than that I love it. It performs flawlessly.

About 6 months ago I bought the JVC PNP Car Kit unit for my car. It's got a nicer display (aside form the orange color), but is larger than I'd like, and more to the point, has far worse reception.
The antenna on the Kenwood terminates in 2 connectors - one terrestrial and one satellite. The JVC, on the other hand, has an antenna about half the physical size, with only one connector, for the satellite connection on the receiver. The terrestrial input on the back of the JVC is left unconnected to anything, and the indicator I can navigate to in the menus shows no signal at all for the terrestrial line.

The JVC unit in my car gets noticeably worse reception than the Kenwood in my wife's van.

As you'd expect, installing the antenna was a major pain. I removed all of the interior trim on the driver side of my station wagon, routed the antenna wire carefully, and replaced all of the plastic trim pieces. It took a while, and wasn't a simple thing to do. I don't like the idea of doing it over again.
On the other hand, I also don't like the idea of having two antennas (antennae?) when I could only use one.

A) SHOULD this unit have an antenna with 2 connectors? Assuming yes, where could I get one/which shoudl I get ? Any other alternatives?

B) I strongly prefer the RF modulator system in my wife's van over the FM broadcast of this system. What could I get that would allow me to run direct power to the JVC (eliminating the cigarrette lighter power connection), and an RF modulator into the head unit's antenna input?

Thanks, 
Steve


----------

